# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد ميلاد سعيد محمد الحورية

## Rahma Queen

تهنئه من الاعماق عبر منتديات الحصن الاردنية لابن خالتي (mylife079) محمد الحورية 

بمناسبة عيد ميلاده الميمون  والذي يُصادف اليوم .. السادس من شهر آب 


كل سنه وانت سالم محمد 


Happy birth day

----------


## دليلة

وبدنا العام الجاي زي هالوقت يكون جنبك الحوريه لصغير  مش ابن اخوك لا ابنك 

او ماتدخل هون لانور اح يكون في   :SnipeR (98):  :SnipeR (98):

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بالف خير حبيبي محمد 

العمر كلو الك يارب ونشوفك عريس عن قريب ان شاء الله 
السنين اللي عرفتك فيها كانت سنين حلوة ومارح تتعوض ولارح انساها بحياتي


هديتي الك بعيد ميلادك بجملة صغيرة بحكيها الك 
( افضل واعز صديق على قلبي ) 


مبارك عيد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عيد ميلاد سعيد (محمد حورية) عقبال الـ 100 عام بالصحة والسلامة والعمل الصالح  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## mylife079

> تهنئه من الاعماق عبر منتديات الحصن الاردنية لابن خالتي (mylife079) محمد الحورية 
> 
> بمناسبة عيد ميلاده الميمون والذي يُصادف اليوم .. السادس من شهر آب  
> 
> كل سنه وانت سالم محمد  
> 
> Happy birth day


 
شكرا كتير رحمة على المباردة الحلوة غلبتي حالك بنت خالتي 

يسلمو  يسلمو  يسلمو

----------


## mylife079

> وبدنا العام الجاي زي هالوقت يكون جنبك الحوريه لصغير مش ابن اخوك لا ابنك 
> 
> او ماتدخل هون لانور اح يكون في


 
ان شاء الله دليلة ادعيلي 

بس مشان الله سيبك من الطخ

شكرا اختي

----------


## mylife079

> كل عام وانت بالف خير حبيبي محمد 
> 
> العمر كلو الك يارب ونشوفك عريس عن قريب ان شاء الله 
> السنين اللي عرفتك فيها كانت سنين حلوة ومارح تتعوض ولارح انساها بحياتي
> 
> 
> هديتي الك بعيد ميلادك بجملة صغيرة بحكيها الك 
> ( افضل واعز صديق على قلبي ) 
> 
> ...


 
الله يسمع منك محمد  
نفس الشعور محمد وهديتك ما بتتقدر بثمن  
الله لا يحرمني منك وقبل ما نكون اصدقاء احنا اخوان  
الله يسعدك ومبروك شغلك الجديد للاحسن يا رب

----------


## mylife079

> [align=center]عيد ميلاد سعيد (محمد حورية) عقبال الـ 100 عام بالصحة والسلامة والعمل الصالح [/align]


 
الله يسعدك ويخليك محمود 

شكرا كتير الك يا طيب

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كل عام وانت بالف الف خير والعمر كله يا رب
وان شاء الله ايامك القادمه تكون حلوه واحلى من العسل

----------


## mylife079

> كل عام وانت بالف الف خير والعمر كله يا رب
> وان شاء الله ايامك القادمه تكون حلوه واحلى من العسل


 
شكرا اختي جوري على التهنئة الرائعة 
 كلك زوق 
ايامي حلوة بوجودي معكووووووووووووو وبوجود الاعضاء الطيبين

----------


## مجودة



----------


## mylife079

> 


 
يسلمو مجوده كلك زوق

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل سنة وانت سالم  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بياض الثلج

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كل سنه وانت سالم

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

مبارك والعمر كله بالطاعات يااارب 

والشكر موصول لبنت خالتك 


موفق لكل خير

----------


## Rahma Queen

شكرا جميعا للمرور الجميل
ان شاء الله يا محمد كل حياتك افراح
وسعاده مع من تحب
.
تقبل احر التهاني
 تحياتي لك
 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## samah

[align=center]Happy BirthDay
 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على التهنئة والله لا يحرمني منكو 


شكرا رحمة

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

كل عام وانتا بخير مني انا وان شاء الله طوله العمر



;وهاي اعتبرها من بنت الشديفات وصديقه وكل عام وانتا بالف خير

----------


## mylife079

تسلم شديفي 

سلم على بنات الشديفات واحكيلهن مش مستاهله 

كلنا هون اخوان وما حد بقدر يفرقنااااااااااااااا

حاول تحل المشكله 

شكرا مرة تانيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل عام وانتا بالف خير يا محمد ... و العمر المديد ان شاء الله ... والله يديم الصحه عليك يا قرابه

----------


## basil khalid

كل عام وانت بخير اخوي محمد وان شالله السنه الجاي احلى من الي رايحه
وعقبال 100 سنه وانت بين الي بتحبهم وبيحبوك

----------


## mylife079

> كل عام وانتا بالف خير يا محمد ... و العمر المديد ان شاء الله ... والله يديم الصحه عليك يا قرابه


 
طولة العمر الي والك معاذ يسلمو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل عام وانت بالف خير عقبال ال 100 سنه ان شاء الله ..

----------


## mylife079

> كل عام وانت بخير اخوي محمد وان شالله السنه الجاي احلى من الي رايحه
> وعقبال 100 سنه وانت بين الي بتحبهم وبيحبوك


 
يسلمو باسل كلك زوق

----------


## mylife079

> كل عام وانت بالف خير عقبال ال 100 سنه ان شاء الله ..


 
كلك زوق شذى تسلمي

منوره

----------


## Rahma Queen

شو محمد هاد انته مستلم الموضوع
ولا كأني موجود
ماشي حسابك بعدين
.
يسلمو كتير لكل إلي نورو صفحتي :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## mylife079

انتي كنتي غايبه انا كنت نيابه عنك بستقبل التهاني 

خوفتيني 

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## Rahma Queen

لا ولو محمد ما احنا قرايب وحبايب
عم بمزح معك

----------

